# Bartow County Hunt Club Needs Members



## James Vincent (Sep 13, 2016)

CCC Hunting Club needs members at $1000 per member The total membership has been cut. Rudy can tell you how many will be allowed. 1108 acres located on CCC Rd apx. 12 miles North of Cartersville off Hwy 41. Nice Bucks have been taken off the property. Call Rudy for info and pic's. Call 404-597-2736 to look at land and discuss rules. 
 2016-2017 Season Season


----------

